# Stihl 026 Saw won't start



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We have a Stihl 026 chain saw. This saw was gotten out the other day and it wouldn't even fire. The plug is getting spark, but the spark is not getting fuel. It will run on starting fluid for a ways, but there is no fuel flow, I blew out the lines and am not seeing any blockages.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

SP,

This may be no help at all....but it's what happened to me and ended today.

Bought a new Husqvarna 142 (August) and have a neighbors 141, both saws look identical. And both have the same problems.

Took my 142 to the shop 2 weeks ago and went and picked it up today - Just happened to run into the Husky Rep while waiting at the counter for my saw. Told him my saw was brand new, used it for less than 1/2 hour run time, shut it off....and that was it! It never started again. A Brand new saw, right here being repaired under warranty - I was very frustrated and let him know it.

He said "Not just Husky, but most all of the new saws are suffering from the 10% methanol diluted fuel. They tend to collapse and/or deteriorate the fuel line pick up in the fuel tank"

I WAS about to take this with a grain of salt....until the repair man returned with my saw and I asked what was wrong with it. He said "The fuel tank feed line crumbled, we washed out the tank, replaced the fuel line and it starts and runs like a champ"

Been thinking about this all day, and the only future fix I can think of is to use my saw, finish with it and then drain the tank, start the saw and run it out of fuel........

The other saw a (141) will be picked up next week...and that one is NOT under warranty, but I have a pretty good idea what's wrong with it.

Hope this helps!

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I run Stabil double strength in all of my 2 stroke stuff and have not had any more problems like this. In addition to the newer fuels, the gas goes bad in the tank during non-use and gums up the lines and carb.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We took apart the carb and there was a white substance on the screen and one of the needles. Put it back together and it runs fine now


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

simpleprestige was the white powder caused by the ethanol or something else?

Great tip Randy. I will try the stabil in mine and see if it helps. I have a Craftmans with a 16"bar my wife bought new for me a few years ago and it never ran right and now not at all. Luckily I picked up another Craftsman with a 20" bar at a garage sale and it runs great. Very heavy duty and much better made than the 16". I am going to start cutting firewood for the winter today since it cooled down (forecast is high of 68). Now will be a busy time for the saw and I can't afford a break down.

Good info Mark. I wonder if that is what happened to my 16" was the fuel pickup died. I have already taken it apart and cleaned it out with no improvement so I will check the fuel line now. I am curious if they replaced your line with one that will resist the "new" fuel mixtures? Let us know cause we can all plan retrofits of our saws when they have that problem.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I really don't know, but it is gone and works like a champ now. I am sorry to hear about your Crapsman breaking down, but that is why they should stick to hand tools.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *I really don't know, but it is gone and works like a champ now. I am sorry to hear about your Crapsman breaking down, but that is why they should stick to hand tools. *


I agree that I wouldn't have spent that kind of money on a new one but it was a Christmas gift from the wife. So I didn't complain too much about it (at least not in front of her:dazed: )

Andy


----------

